# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers Full Zip Hooded Sweat



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This ultra heavyweight zippered hooded sweat, style #1563, from Comfort Colors By Chouinard offers the best of the best in fabric, construction, and styling. The sweat jacket is made of 10.5-ounce 100% ringspun cotton and features a jersey lining in the drawstring hood. 
Both the cuffs and the waistband feature a rib-knit band with the bottom being relaxed for a fashionable fit and look. The generously sized cut also offers the maximum in comfort and mobility. Sizes include small through 3XL in a selected range of the hottest fashion and classic colors. 
Can’t find the color you need? Comfort Colors By Chouinard offers a PFD (prepared for dye) program so you can have shirts dyed to your color specifications. Or Comfort Colors By Chouinard will custom dye the above style for you with a 140-piece minimum order. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com.


----------

